
Container Native Cloud - gnepzhao
http://www.hyper.sh
======
kevinsimper
This looks really nice, I always hate managing servers when I really just want
to run containers.

Does it connect easily with Docker Hub?

And what about running databases? How would I do that so that I don't loose
any data?

~~~
gnepzhao
Founder is here.

Yes, "hyper pull" work seamlessly with any Docker registry, public or private.

For persistent workload, Hyper_ provides the EBS-like volume, e.g. "hyper run
-v vol:/path", but the volume is not local, instead it is distributed and
replicated. And similar to EBS, you can create snapshots and restore to new
volumes.

~~~
kevinsimper
Okay, and how you authenticate against private repositories?

Sounds pretty cool with distributed volumes, so they can unlike EBS be mounted
to multiple containers?

~~~
gnepzhao
Same with Docker, you can just "hyper login", then pull the images.

Yes, currently no shared volume.

------
resouer
What's the difference between existing VPS providers like DO?

~~~
gnepzhao
I think the website states it well:"Say goodbye to VMs Unlike traditional IaaS
where containers run in VMs, you will only work with containers in HYPER_.
However, containers are protected by hardware-enforced isolation, meaning that
they are as secure as a VM."

------
navy92f
the prices are attractive. the basic instance is just one dollar for a month.

